# 나와 사랑에 바졌니...



## maghanish2

안녕하세요!

I was wondering if I used the right particles in the following sentence.  I also believe I used -니까 incorrectly.  Please help:

나와 사랑에 바졌니?  넌 내 온 세상이니까.
*Have you fallen in love with me?  Because you are my whole world.*

고맙습니다 친구들!


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

*나와 사랑에 바졌니?  넌 내 온 세상이니까.

*If that was directly spoken, it would have sounded like *'Have you fallen in love with me because you are my whole world?**'

**fallen* is *빠졌음* not *바졌음.**

**나와 사랑에 빠졌니?  넌 내 온 세상인데...*

This still sounds kinda awkward too when spoken directly, but at least there's less room for confusion.

*-이거든* could be used also instead of* -인데

*Use whichever sounds more romantic to you.

*-이라서* or *-이어서* could work too but they really sound pretty meh.


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks for the help!  It was just a typo that I didn't write 빠졌니, but good catch!

Hmmmm would this make more sense:

넌 내 온 세상이야.  너도 사랑에 빠졌니?

It may be more natural, but I'm not sure.  I rearranged it because I am unsure how to use the -인데 ending.

고맙습니다!


----------



## AKoreanUser

넌 내 온 세상이야. 혹시 너도 날 좋아하니?

Is this what you wanted to say? You express you mind of her and you're wondering if she has the same feeling so ask her in person?


----------



## broJoon

maghanish2 said:


> Thanks for the help!  It was just a typo that I didn't write 빠졌니, but good catch!
> 
> Hmmmm would this make more sense:
> 
> 넌 내 온 세상이야.  너도 사랑에 빠졌니?
> 
> It may be more natural, but I'm not sure.  I rearranged it because I am unsure how to use the -인데 ending.
> 
> 고맙습니다!



넌 내 온 세상이야, It's pretty good work itself, Personally I like 세상이야 better than 세상인데.. 
*
Have you fallen in love with me? *I suppose it's more about hope than asking,, like saying "You know, I've fallen in love with you, I hope you too."
so I would say, 너도 나 사랑하는거 맞지?

It goes like,, 넌 내 온 세상이야, 너도 나 사랑하는거 맞지?

sounds too desperate though,


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks for your help!  I reread my English sentence and it definitely does sound too desperate.  I guess a better way to express it may be:

넌 내 온 세상이야.  너와 사랑에 빠졌어.


----------

